

Comparing NLP APIs for Entity Extraction - yarapavan
http://faganm.com/blog/2010/01/02/1009/

======
thorsview
Thanks a lot for this post! I'm currently looking for a tool to help apply
semantic analysis to review content. Just signed up for OpenAmplify to get a
better look. Let me know if you find anything else.

------
yannis
A very informative post. I have used Alchemy and I am very impressed with
their Named Entity extraction.

